# m-powertools crb7 combination router base



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

M.POWER's Combination Router Base

I do not know if this device has been discussed at Router Forums previously. The company is in England and I know of no distribution.

The video showing what the accessory can do is impressive. The site called Madisound in Wisconsin US sells an accessory for the device. But I had to look up the company to find out anything about the CRB 7 itself.

Does Router Forums know anything of the device, sourcing or if it is a good investment for the portable router?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is one of several US distributors..

MPower Combination Router Base CRB7-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools

Don't know much about it, but looks nice!


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Dmeadows said:


> Here is one of several US distributors..
> 
> MPower Combination Router Base CRB7-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools
> 
> Don't know much about it, but looks nice!


The router in the photo looks just like my Craftsman. That jig costs more than the router. Still it could save time in making jigs. 

The video at MPower shows many techniques. But the one I'd like to see and haven't is that extra piece which supposedly makes flush mounting a speaker easier.

Madisound shows this image:

Madisound Speaker Store


Apparently another $30 for the plate and bit.


----------



## jofuss55 (Jul 19, 2005)

This is the same as the Trend Multi base and is available in the US from Infinity Tools at infinity tools.com. Looks very good if you have a common router like a PC or DeWalt.
I have Festools which require adaptors that aren't easily available in the US.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

loninappleton said:


> The router in the photo looks just like my Craftsman. That jig costs more than the router. Still it could save time in making jigs.
> 
> The video at MPower shows many techniques. But the one I'd like to see and haven't is that extra piece which supposedly makes flush mounting a speaker easier.
> 
> ...


Lon, I have one of those Craftsman routers also and was thinking the same thing you were. However it does appear to be a really flexible jig!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

For those interested the M-Power units are being marketed as Trend in the UK and Europe as well as some other markets

Regards

Phil


----------

